# FC Golden State and SoCal Blues joining forces???



## RedCard (Jan 16, 2019)

So this was just posted on FC Golden State's facebook page. Thoughts???

https://mailchi.mp/fcgoldenstate/announcement-1845957
*
Southern California Premier Youth Soccer Clubs – So Cal Blues and FC Golden State – Join Together in Strategic Alliance *

*LAGUNA HILLS, Calif., January 15, 2019* -- Southern California Blues Soccer Club and FC Golden State, two premier youth soccer clubs with national-level developmental programs, announced today that on December 3, 2018, they entered into a strategic alliance. Both clubs agreed to establish a cooperative business relationship that will enhance the ability of both clubs to be more efficient and effective in furthering the education, development, and promotion of their soccer players and teams.

Dave Mildrew, So Cal Blues Executive Director states, “As most everyone familiar with the So Cal Blues knows, we have remained fiercely independent as a club when club consolidation seems to be the norm in youth soccer. At the same time we recognize and appreciate the value that can be achieved when two great clubs work together on common initiatives that will benefit both organizations. We’ve carefully studied F.C. Golden State and believe our two organizations represent the best in youth soccer and we are excited to be entering into this strategic alliance with them”.

F.C. Golden State is proud to have So Cal Blues as partners and excited about helping enhance the soccer landscape in Southern California for all girls and boys. The opportunities for all kids to achieve their potential and maximize the opportunities with the pooled resources of our two great clubs makes this a great alliance!

*About Southern California Blues Soccer Club*
Founded in 1991 in San Juan Capistrano by Larry Draluck and Tad Bobak the So Cal Blues is a premier girls only competitive soccer club that has won 10 national, 20 regional and 44 state championships. The So Cal Blues are members of the Elite Clubs National League (ECNL), US Development Academy and the Southern California Developmental Soccer League and developed a College Advisory Program (CAP) to aid club members in the college recruiting process. Countless So Cal Blues players have been selected to compete at the highest levels in collegiate, national and professional soccer including multiple Olympic Games and Women’s World Cup competitions.

*About F.C. Golden State*
Founded in 2007 F.C. Golden State spurred by the vision of developing soccer players to their highest potential. FCGS has over 80 teams competing in Coast Soccer League (CSL), U.S. Soccer Development Academy (USSDA), Professional Developmental League (PDL), NPSL, SoCal Premier League and WPSL along with a strategic alliance with AC Brea. Proud of its State, Regional and National titles, FCGS is truly about the kids and pursuing their dreams of college or professional soccer and becoming great well rounded adults that will further the values learned on and off the field at FCGS.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 16, 2019)

What's the inside story on this? I'd assume its linked/based on Blues affiliation to the DA. And, maybe now they are having to pick a league?


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Jan 16, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> What's the inside story on this? I'd assume its linked/based on Blues affiliation to the DA. And, maybe now they are having to pick a league?[/
> $$$


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Jan 16, 2019)

$$$


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 16, 2019)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> $$$


That's to easy.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Jan 16, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> What's the inside story on this? I'd assume its linked/based on Blues affiliation to the DA. And, maybe now they are having to pick a league?


Perhaps FC Golden State is the DA angle and Blues go all in with ECNL?  Get to have the best of both?


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jan 16, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> What's the inside story on this? I'd assume its linked/based on Blues affiliation to the DA. And, maybe now they are having to pick a league?


Maybe to allow FCGS to grow its girls program with a pathway to Blues' DA/ECNL teams, and to allow Blues to start a boys program with a pathway to FCGS's boys DA teams?  You need more teams in order to pay for the nice but expensive fields at the Great Park.

Disclaimer:  this is just my too-much-free-time-at-work guess with no actual insight


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 16, 2019)

Messi>CR7 said:


> Maybe to allow FCGS to grow its girls program with a pathway to Blues' DA/ECNL teams, and to allow Blues to start a boys program with a pathway to FCGS's boys DA teams?  You need more teams in order to pay for the nice but expensive fields at the Great Park.
> 
> Disclaimer:  this is just my too-much-free-time-at-work guess with no actual insight


We are just speculating and seeing what sticks.


----------



## Venantsyo (Jan 16, 2019)

Hadn’t AC Brea also partnered with Golden State?


----------



## Venantsyo (Jan 16, 2019)

Is there a Tinder for Soccer clubs? Apparently Golden State is very active on that...


----------



## Woodwork (Jan 16, 2019)

I had noticed when AC Brea suddenly had a DA team for their 06 girls.  I surmised that FCGS somehow got DA but has been unable to field appropriate-level teams at all age groups, and they are forming "alliances" to fill in those gaps.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 16, 2019)

Woodwork said:


> I had noticed when AC Brea suddenly had a DA team for their 06 girls.  I surmised that FCGS somehow got DA but has been unable to field appropriate-level teams at all age groups, and they are forming "alliances" to fill in those gaps.


That’s not how Girls DA works....


----------



## MarkM (Jan 16, 2019)

Woodwork said:


> I had noticed when AC Brea suddenly had a DA team for their 06 girls.  I surmised that FCGS somehow got DA but has been unable to field appropriate-level teams at all age groups, and they are forming "alliances" to fill in those gaps.


I don't think there are 06 DA teams.  Isn't that too young?


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 16, 2019)

Woodwork said:


> I had noticed when AC Brea suddenly had a DA team for their 06 girls.  I surmised that FCGS somehow got DA but has been unable to field appropriate-level teams at all age groups, and they are forming "alliances" to fill in those gaps.


AC Brea PDA is their 06 team.   Not an actual DA team.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 16, 2019)

Only the Frontier Division has 06  girls DA.


----------



## Woodwork (Jan 16, 2019)

What the heck is PDA then if it won't become a DA team?  I thought it indicated they were going DA this coming season.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jan 16, 2019)

Woodwork said:


> What the heck is PDA then if it won't become a DA team?  I thought it indicated they were going DA this coming season.


I'm not trying to single out a club since many do these, but you get the idea:
http://scdslsoccer.com/_element_display/#/73496/teams/club/44922686.html?dummy=1547680895278


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 16, 2019)

Woodwork said:


> What the heck is PDA then if it won't become a DA team?  I thought it indicated they were going DA this coming season.


Stands for Player Development Academy......


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 16, 2019)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Perhaps FC Golden State is the DA angle and Blues go all in with ECNL?  Get to have the best of both?


GS on the girls side is a mess so very unlikely they get GDA, though there's a slim chance as some strange choices have been made in the past. Their boys are good and have DA, but they've been denied on the girls side for years despite rolling out teams with the PDA tag.

This "strategic alliance" (LOLS) is a prime example of a $$$$ kinda deal as the GS president proved his wealth with his Brazilian boys national cup team......


----------



## Woodwork (Jan 16, 2019)

Messi>CR7 said:


> I'm not trying to single out a club since many do these, but you get the idea:
> http://scdslsoccer.com/_element_display/#/73496/teams/club/44922686.html?dummy=1547680895278


Oh Lordy


----------



## MWN (Jan 16, 2019)

Makes sense in that FCGS is primarily a boys program and Blues exclusively girls.  Its a strategic alliance, meaning not a merger.  It appears both will remain relatively autonomous, but able to sell a path to the other's higher level program to the respective genders.


----------



## Primetime (Jan 16, 2019)

Do since Golden State recently joined/merged with AC Brea are they now in the mix with Blues also ?


----------



## timbuck (Jan 16, 2019)

Will we have “Blues North”?


----------



## pewpew (Jan 16, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Stands for Player Development Academy......


I thought it was Pre-Development Academy. That's kind of what Murrieta Surf is marketing isn't it? Different flavor of Kool-aid.
That's like saying my wife is "pre-pregnant". Either you are or you aren't.


----------



## PossessionSoccer (Jan 16, 2019)

pewpew said:


> I thought it was Pre-Development Academy. That's kind of what Murrieta Surf is marketing isn't it? Different flavor of Kool-aid.
> That's like saying my wife is "pre-pregnant". Either you are or you aren't.


I am a Pre Billionaire


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 16, 2019)

MWN said:


> Makes sense in that FCGS is primarily a boys program and Blues exclusively girls.  Its a strategic alliance, meaning not a merger.  It appears both will remain relatively autonomous, but able to sell a path to the other's higher level program to the respective genders.


It is quite a distance between the two.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 17, 2019)

pewpew said:


> I thought it was Pre-Development Academy. That's kind of what Murrieta Surf is marketing isn't it? Different flavor of Kool-aid.
> That's like saying my wife is "pre-pregnant". Either you are or you aren't.


PDA is a term used around the Country. Some Clubs actually use PDA in their name. But to add it as a suffix to a team name becomes a bit misleading (as appears to be the case with Murrieta Surf).

Completely agree....


----------



## Keepermom2 (Jan 19, 2019)

Primetime said:


> Do since Golden State recently joined/merged with AC Brea are they now in the mix with Blues also ?


According to the following article dated June 15, 2018 there was an "Initial 1-year partnership".  There has been no announcement yet that I could find that shows that partnership will continue.  
https://www.homearly.com/ac-brea-enters-into-partnership-with-fc-golden-state/

The AC Brea G06 PDA team is playing in Presidents Cup.  I think typically Pre-academy teams play in National Cup.


----------

